# Taurus PT845..Magazines?



## Jmcgee (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello everyone, I recently purchased a PT845. I bought used ( 3mos. old, 200 rnd. cnt.) but, I trust the guy I bought it from. I originally was looking for a XD.40, but when he told me his asking price I said SOLD! I have only put 40 or so rounds through it, so far it feels as though it is going to be a great firearm. I have been looking for places to get additional mags, and reasonably priced ammo. Does anybody have any ideas. I would also love to hear from anyone else that has the PT845, and their opinions of the weapon. So far I am very happy with it. Looking forward to hearing back. Thanks..Joe


----------



## scherertech (Sep 21, 2009)

*PT845 Mags*

Do a google search, they are out there now. I will be ordering some with my next paycheck!


----------

